# Anyone doing uber full time ?? And what's your pay looking like ?



## Fabec0821 (Jun 23, 2015)

I like the freedom of working when you want but don't know if doing this fulltime is a good idea


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

In Miami it is around $10 per hour before gas, sometimes you can get lucky and make $20 an hour before gas but then you are working the drunk hours dealing with assholes.


----------



## Fabec0821 (Jun 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> In Miami it is around $10 per hour before gas, sometimes you can get lucky and make $20 an hour before gas but then you are working the drunk hours dealing with assholes.


Thanks , I've noticed that I do pretty good over night and it does suck dealing with the drunks


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The pay is allright doing Uber Taxi. To be sure, I do have other sources of revenue while driving Uber Taxi, such as street hails and calls from my cab company.

UberX drivers have only one source of _legal_ revenue: Uber summonses.

It takes three to six weeks to do a change of equipment here, for a taxi. The People's Taxikab Kommissariat, under the leadership of the Kommissars who are represented by Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism Trade Federations, the People's Taxikab Kommissariat of the Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia do everything that they can to overburden cab drivers with excessive and oppressive regulation.

It took just under five weeks for me to change my equipment, and to a *brand new car*, at that. I drove UberX exclusively for that time. The money just is not there. I stayed busy, yes, but at the end of the day, I did not have as much money as I did when I drove the taxi.

You will see some stories about how some of these drivers are making all of this money. Some will even tell you how they are doing this. I have been in this business for more than a few years: I _know_ my [stuff]. If these people really are doing some of the things that they are telling you that they are doing, there is no possible way that they could be earning _even half_ of what they claim to earn. You can cover only so many miles in an hour in traffic. You can carry only so many people in an hour.

For years, the three biggest lies that cab drivers told were, in ascending order:

1. How little they earn (to the Internal Revenue, for those that actually bothered to file taxes).

2. How much they earn (to everyone else).

3. How often they burned up the bedsheets (or back seat) with their female passengers.

While I have seen a few of #3 in Uberland, I have been seeing more than a little of #2.

I would not know about #1, at least not yet.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

What's "full time"?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Its not meant to be a full time job, don't even try.


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

I drive part time and after all expenses i average about $10 to 12 an hour. I also work the busy morning hours only. I do not suggest anyone to do this full time, however i do suggest t for someone like myself looking to make an extra $200 a week income to work on their spare time.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

robertc21 said:


> I drive part time and after all expenses i average about $10 to 12 an hour. I also work the busy morning hours only. I do not suggest anyone to do this full time, however i do suggest t for someone like myself looking to make an extra $200 a week income to work on their spare time.


whats your fare/hr?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> In Miami it is around $10 per hour before gas, sometimes you can get lucky and make $20 an hour before gas but then you are working the drunk hours dealing with assholes.


How's that $10 hr your pay
That's your net earnings
Minus .55 x hourly miles driven x 2
Then what's left is how much you made
Just because you hate that number doesn't mean it's not your real hourly net income


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

$23 an Hour last week. Then take away all expense and you are at about 10-12 an hour .


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> How's that $10 hr your pay
> That's your net earnings
> Minus .55 x hourly miles driven x 2
> Then what's left is how much you made
> Just because you hate that number doesn't mean it's not your real hourly net income


Did ever say it wasn't? Go back and read my other posts and that .55 isn't even correct, standard deduction is .575 but not every car, no MOST cars don't cost that to run. If he has a 9 year old corolla with 150k miles you tell me his expense besides gas because depreciation is nil at that point. And don't pull that insurance BS added in because whether or not I drive Uber that expense stays the same as you aren't adding anything extra like oh say commercial insurance.

Also if you drive 1 dead mile for every paid mile then you are doing it wrong, very wrong and I keep track of my actual mileage to ensure I get the largest deduction I can and 1:1 is stupid. Limit the ping distance you will accept and any other dead miles and you will maximize what you make, accept no ping more than 5 minutes away which would be less than 2 miles in the city and you tell me how many trips of yours are less than 2 miles.

He wanted to know a sampling of what he would make full time so I simplified it for him at around $10/h, his expenses he can figure out as they are different for everyone, he may lease a car from hyrecar for $10 a day in which case his only expense is the $10 + gas for the day.

Quit assuming what you don't know and you won't look like an ass.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> Did ever say it wasn't? Go back and read my other posts and that .55 isn't even correct, standard deduction is .575 but not every car, no MOST cars don't cost that to run. If he has a 9 year old corolla with 150k miles you tell me his expense besides gas because depreciation is nil at that point. And don't pull that insurance BS added in because whether or not I drive Uber that expense stays the same as you aren't adding anything extra like oh say commercial insurance.
> 
> Also if you drive 1 dead mile for every paid mile then you are doing it wrong, very wrong and I keep track of my actual mileage to ensure I get the largest deduction I can and 1:1 is stupid. Limit the ping distance you will accept and any other dead miles and you will maximize what you make, accept no ping more than 5 minutes away which would be less than 2 miles in the city and you tell me how many trips of yours are less than 2 miles.
> 
> ...


Just want to make sure you don't leave out important details such as your car


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Just want to make sure you don't leave out important details such as your car


Not at all, you need it to work so it needs to stay in shape too. Was just giving a ball park. I can't stand Uber in Miami, I drove today and at 4am there were cars all over the place. It used to be worth it but not anymore.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

As an accountant at my day job, I can guarantee you no one's true expenses per mile are as high as 55 cents or 57.5 cents/mile. I mean, unless you're driving around a Hummer or something.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> As an accountant at my day job, I can guarantee you no one's true expenses per mile are as high as 55 cents or 57.5 cents/mile. I mean, unless you're driving around a Hummer or something.


My truck is over $1 per mile but my Uber car is around .30.


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

2


PHXTE said:


> As an accountant at my day job, I can guarantee you no one's true expenses per mile are as high as 55 cents or 57.5 cents/mile. I mean, unless you're driving around a Hummer or something.


Oh really
, phxte? Curious if you'd be willing to show us your math on a car no older than 2012. You pick the price, but show us your math.


----------

